# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  AKP hükümeti suyu da küresel şirketlere verecek!

## bozok

*AKP hükümeti suyu da küresel şirketlere verecek!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 17/03/2009* 



üiftçisiniz ve tarlanız var, sulama yapıyorsunuz. Tarlanızda kullandığınız suyun başına bir sayaç yerleştirmişler, metreküp başına para ödüyorsunuz? 

*Kime mi?* *“Küresel sermaye”* dedikleri, aslında hiç de küresel olmayan ikibuçuk milletin yönettiği dev şirketlere! 

*İşte Türkiye’nin suları için planlanan budur!* 

Güney Amerika ülkelerinde bunu yaptılar! şimdi sıra Türkiye’de! 

Nitekim, Dünya Su Forumu’nun açış konuşmasını yapan Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, *“Suyun sadece teknik bir konu olmadığını, en üst düzeyde siyasi önem ve öncelik verilmesi gereken, insanlığın müşterek geleceğini ilgilendiren bir mesele olduğunu”* söylüyor!

* * *

Peki, forumun sponsorluğunu kim yapıyor?

Suyu satacak olan sözde küresel sermaye şirketleri? 

Daha önce suyuna el koydukları ülkelerde yaptıkları gibi Türkiye’nin su kaynaklarını özelleştirmek istiyorlar. Türkiye’nin siyasi iktidarı da bunu açıkça destekliyor. 

Hizmet-İş Başkanı *Mahmut Arslan*, suyun ticarileştirilmesi tehlikesine dikkat çekerken, su forumunun da Türkiye üzerinde bir baskı aracı olarak kullanıldığını söylüyor: 

*“Dünya Bankası 1990’dan beri verdiği su yatırım kredilerinin yüzde 70’ini özelleştirme şartına bağlıyor.”* 

Ve dünyadaki nüfusun sadece yüzde 5’i suyu çokuluslu şirketlerden satın aldığı halde, bu şirketlerin yıllık gelirleri, şimdiden dünya petrol ticaretinin yarısına ulaştı. 

Arslan’a göre Marmara Bölgesindeki yeraltı sularının, neredeyse tamamına yakını çok uluslu şirketler tarafından ele geçirildi. Bazı belediyeler, suyu 30-40 yıllığına özel sektöre devrediyor. 

Arslan, küresel şirketlerin suyuna el koyduğu Bolivya’da suyun özelleştirilmesi sonucu *su fiyatının 6 kat yükseldiğini*, ülkede ayaklanmalar çıktığını, aynı şekilde Arjantin’de, Gana’da, Filipinler’de, Güney Afrika ve Nikaragua’da suyun özelleştirilmesi sonucu büyük toplumsal muhalefetler baş gösterdiğini hatırlatıyor. 

Saadet Partisi’nin İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkan adayı Mehmet Bekaroğlu da suyun sadece parası olanların kullanabileceği bir meta haline getirilmek istendiğini belirtiyor ve* “Adalet ve kalkınma anlayışı, suyu yerli ve yabancı tekellerin kar edecekleri bir mesleğe dönüştürmekten kaçınmamaktadır”* uyarısında bulunuyor. 


* * *


Bilindiği gibi Avrupa Birliği Son Katılım Müzakereleri üerçeve Belgesi’nde, Fırat ve Dicle suları havzasının, aralarında İsrail’in de bulunduğu uluslararası bir konsorsiyum tarafından yönetilmesi isteniyordu! 

Eski Tarım Bakanı Hüsnü Yusuf Gökalp, GAP’ta, sulama projelerinin senelerdir İsrail, ABD ve AB ülkeleri tarafından engellendiğini açıklamıştı. 
Gökalp* “Fırat ve Dicle’nin toplandığı suların havzası sadece şanlıurfa veya Mardin’le sınırlı değildir. Kuzeyde Erzurum Palandöken Dağı’na kadar uzanır bu sınır. ’Suların idaresi’ ne demek? Bu, Palandöken’den itibaren, idareyi onların eline vermektir. Ayrıca bu konsorsiyumda İsrail’in işi ne? Bu ülke Avrupa Birliği’nde midir? Belli ki ABD’nin AB’ye baskısıyla bu şart Türkiye’ye dayatılmaktadır. Bu şart asla kabul edilemez”* demişti. 

Zaten ABD’nin yayınladığı, Büyük Kürdistan haritaları, su havzamızı da içine alıyor.

Velhasıl, su uyur düşman uyumaz! 

Türk halkı, Palandöken’in, Toroslar’ın, Karadeniz dağlarının suyunu, küresel şirketlerden satın almak istemiyorsa, AKP’ye bu seçimde çok ciddi bir ders vermelidir!

...

----------


## bozok

*ARTIK SIRA ONA GELDİ*
** 

 


Cumhurbaşkanımız *Abdullah Gül* geçtiğimiz günlerde “Türkiye’deki suyun Türkiye’ye bile yetmediğini” söyledi.


*Ama “Türkiye’ye bile yetmeyen” sularımızı İsrail’e sattığımızı, daha da fazlasını satmaya hazırlandığımızı söylemedi.*


Aynı olguyu bir başka açıdan da ele alabiliyoruz.


Başbakanımız *Tayyip Erdoğan* Davos “krizinde” İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı Simon Peres’e “Siz insan öldürmeyi iyi bilirsiniz,” diye çıkışmasına çıkıştı ya,


*“İnsan öldürmeyi iyi bilenler”e “kendimize yetmeyen” suyumuzu sattığımızı o da söylemedi.*


Devam edelim…


üevre ve Orman Bakanımız *Veysel Eroğlu*, *suyun satılmasının söz konusu olmadığını* belirterek, ''Su devlete aittir, ancak suyun değerlendirilmesi söz konusu olabilir'' dedi. 


Eroğlu’nun “suyun satılmasının söz konusu olmamasından” kastını açmak gerekiyor.


üncelikle *Dünya Su Forumu neden İstanbul’da yapıldı*, bir bakalım:


“Dünya Su Forumu’nun 4.’sünün Meksika’da yapılmasının bir tesadüf olmadığı, 5. Dünya Su Forumu’nun da İstanbul’da yapılacak olmasının bir tesadüf olarak görülmemesi gerektiği bilinmelidir. Başta Latin Amerika ülkeleri olmak üzere, tüm yoksul ülkelerin, *suyun özelleştirme sürecinde model ülkeler* olarak görüldüğü açıktır. *Meksika ve İstanbul toplantılarını bu kapsamda değerlendirmek, Su Forumu’nun hazırlık sürecinde özellikle sudaki özelleştirme girişimlerine dikkat çekmek gerekmektedir.*” (TMMOB Su Raporu, Mart 2009)


“Muhtemelen dünyanın en kapsamlı su özelleştirme programını gündemine almasına karşılık Türkiye Hükümeti, 2009 yılı Mart ayında 5. Dünya Su Forumuna ev sahipliği yapacak. *Hükümet, su hizmetlerinin özelleştirilmesinin yanı sıra nehirleri ve gölleri de satmayı planlıyor*.” (Su Politik, Olivier Hoedeman ve Orsan şenalp, Nisan 2008)


“İstanbul Jeoloji Mühendisleri Odası İst. şubesi Başkanı Tahir üngür ise Hükümetin planının yalnızca içme suyunu özelleştirmek ile sınırlı olmadığını, aynı zamanda su kaynaklarının kendisinin de özelleştirme kapsamı içinde olduğunun altını çizdi. Gerçekten de Enerji ve Doğal Kaynaklar Bakanı Hilmi Güler *nehirler ve göllerin 49 yıllığına özel şirketlere satılacağını duyurdu*. 

Hükümet, özel şirketlere mülkiyeti kendilerine verilecek olan nehir ve göller üzerine barajlar yapma izninin verilmesini gerek sulama suyu gerekse evsel kullanım suyundaki kıtlığı aşmanın en ideal yolu olduğuna inanıyor. Hükümet, bu, eşi benzeri görülmemiş özelleştirme saldırısının parçası olarak 2009 Mart ayından önce bir de anayasal değişiklik yapmaya çalışıyor. *Bu değişikliğin temel hedefi, anayasanın 43. maddesini değiştirerek sahil bölgelerinde, nehirler, göller vb üzerinde daha önce özel mülkiyet hakkına getirilmiş kısıtlamalar ile kamu çıkarına öncelik verilmesi gerektiğini vurgulayan cümleden kaynaklanan sorunları aşabilmek, yani bu vurguları madde kapsamından çıkarmak*.” (TMMOB Su Raporu, Mart 2009)


Suya erişimin kamusal bir yaşam hakkı olduğunu savunan *Suyun Ticarileştirilmesine Hayır Platformu*’nun, Dünya Su Forumu’nun yapıldığı yerden bir kilometre uzaklıkta düzenlediği *basın açıklamasına polis engel oldu; 200 kişi coplandı, 17 kişi gözaltına alındı.*


Ertesi gün Abdullah Gül şöyle diyordu: ''Bu konuyla ilgili çok tartışmalar var. Bazıları su satılamaz, bazıları su satılır, bazıları ise suya erişim bir insan hakkı diyor. *ünemli olan nokta suya herkesin erişebilmesini sağlamak.*'' 


Demek ki, “suya herkesin erişebilmesi”nden kastedileni de açmak gerekiyor.


*Türk halkının ulaşamadığını, “ulaşmak hakkımızdır” dediğinde coplandığını düşününce, söz konusu “herkes”in daha çok İsrail olduğunu daha iyi anlıyoruz.*


Unutmamız mümkün değil, nerdeyse her gün hatırlatılıyoruz. Türkiye, Suriye ile İsrail arasında arabuluculuk rolüne soyunmuştu. 


Bakın arabuluculuğumuz neden istemiş:


*“Türkiye’yi İsrail-Suriye görüşmelerine dahil etmenin tek avantajı, suyla ilgili sorunun çözümünün önemli bir kısmının suyu boru ile taşımaktan geçmesidir. üözüm, Türkiye’den gelen suyu Golan Tepeleri’nden İsrail’e, Batı şeira’ya ve bu arada ürdün’e taşıyacak bir boru hattı kurmayı içerir.”*


Bunları söyleyen *Council on Foreign Relations*’dan *Martin S. Indyk*.


Council on Foriegn Relations’ı, diğer Amerikan tink-tank’leri arasında öne çıkaran bir özelliği var. O da, *Obama*’nın danışmanlarının ağırlıklı olarak bu tink-tank’e bağlı olmaları. (Steve Watson, Global Research, Kasım 2008)


Indyk’in bu sözleri sarfettiği panelin başlığı da anmaya değer: *“Dengeyi Yeniden Bulmak: Gelecek Başkan (Obama) için Ortadoğu Stratejisi”* (2 Aralık, 2008)


13 Mart’ta ise gazetelerde küçük bir haber vardı: *İsrail’in yeniden Türkiye’den su almak istediği haberi.*


1993’ten bu yana İsrailliler’in GAP projesine yakın ilgi gösterdiklerini, bölgede önemli oranda toprak aldıklarını, yatırım yaptıklarını biliyoruz. Bu yakın ilginin en önemli nedenini, kuşkusuz, İsrail’in Kürt politikası oluşturuyor. Türkiye Kürtleri’nin Türkiye’den kopması, Amerikancı ve İsrailci Barzani’nin güçlenmesi Büyük İsrail anlamına geliyor. 


üte yandan, İsrail’in eski Türkiye Büyükelçisi *Zvi Elpeleg*`in, "Türkiye`de su da bol, toprak da, ancak bizde her ikisi de yok," sözünü de hesaba katmak gerekiyor. (Zaman, 9.7.2001)


Abdullah Gül’ün sözlerini yineleyerek bitirelim: “ünemli olan nokta suya *herkesin* erişebilmesini sağlamak. *Bununla ilgili iyi diyalogların ve ilişkilerin bulunması önemlidir*.”


*Türkiye kendi halkından esirgediği suyu, İsrail’le iyi diyalog adına harcıyor.*


Yaşasın Davos zaferimiz!





*Deniz Hakyemez*
*Odatv.com*
21.03.2009

----------


## bozok

*VE KARİKATüR GERüEK OLDU*
** 
*`Dünya Su Forumu`*16-23 Mart 2009 tarihlerinde İstanbul’da gerçekleşiyor.


Form`daki konular, 100 ayrı oturum halinde ele alınıyor… Dünya Su Forumu’na, çok sayıda ülkenin Devlet Başkanları ile Su ve üevre Bakanları da katıldı.


`T.C. Başbakanlık Su üdülü`, `Kral İkinci Hasan Büyük Dünya Su üdülü`, `Kyoto Büyük Dünya Su üdülü` olarak üç ayrı kategoride ödül de verileceği bildirildi.


Dünya Su Forumu nedeniyle, İstanbul’da 4 bin polisin görev yapacağı açıklandı. Liderlerin geçeceği yollar, kısa süreyle trafiğe kapatıldı.


Forum devam ederken bir çok sivil toplum örgütleri, üniversite öğrencileri de bu konferansı protesto ediyor…


Kongre Merkezine yürümek isteyen platform üyelerine çevik kuvvet izin vermezken platform üyeleri burada basın açıklaması yapmıştı.


Olmaz demeyin oldu. 


Bu basın açıklamasından sonra olaylar çıktı. Sanki “alın size su” der gibi polis tazyikli su ve biber gazı kullanarak eylemcilere müdahale etti.


Mizah dergileri bu konuda duyarsız kalmadı tabii… 


Karikatürist Tuncay Akgün, Leman dergisinin bu haftaki sayısında protestolara ilişkin bir karikatüre imza attı.



*Odatv.com*



İşte Tuncay Akgün imzalı o karikatür:











19 Mart 2009

----------


## bozok

*5. Dünya Su Forumu: "Farklılıkların Suda Yakınlaşması"* 


*Sadi SOMUNCUOğLU* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 19/03/2009* 



*“5. Dünya Su Forumu”* İstanbul’da toplandı. Ana teması, *“Farklılıkların Suda Yakınlaşması”* imiş. *Merkezi Marsilya’da bulunan Dünya Su Konseyi* tarafından düzenlenen foruma, devlet ve hükümet başkanları, ilgili bakanlar, çok sayıda yerli ve yabancı parlamenter, yerel yöneticiler, iş, bilim ve akademi dünyası ile sivil toplum örgütleri katılıyor. Uzmanlar; iklim değişikliği, nüfus artışı ve şehirleşmenin su arzına getirdiği tehlikelere işaret ediyor. Bu doğrultuda gelişmiş ülkeler ve gelişmekte olan ülkelerin altyapı tesislerinin planlanması, iklim değişikliğinin olumsuz etkileri, su kalitesi, içme suları, sulama projeleri, sel, kanalizyon sistemleri, yönetim modeli ve tüketim alışkanlıkları, suların tekrar kullanılabilmesi gibi konular üzerinde duruyor. Deniz suyunu kullanılır hale getirecek uygun teknolojilerin geliştirilmesi de önemli görülüyor. 


* * *


*BM’nin Su Raporu’na gore:* Türkiye 2025 yılında su sıkıntısı çekecek. *2040 yılında sahip olduğu su rezervleri sebebiyle, savaşa sürüklenecek.* 2I. yüzyılın yarısından itibaren özellikle Ortadoğu ve Arap Yarımadası’nda büyük bir sıkıntı yaşanacak. şu anda dünya üzerindeki 188 ülkenin 50’sinde kullanma suyu sıkıntısı vardır. 

Bunun için Batılı çevreler, sık sık bölgemizde su savaşlarından söz ediyor. 20-50 sene içinde, petrolden daha önemli hale gelecek olan su yüzünden; İsrail, ürdün, Lübnan, Filistin, Irak ve Türkiye arasında ciddi sorunlar yaşanacağını ileri sürüyor. *Kasıtlı olarak hep Türkiye’nin su zengini olduğu işleniyor.* Zengini olmak için kişi başına 10 bin metreküp su düşmesi gerekir. Türkiye’de ise 1.830, Irak’ta 2.110, Suriye’de 1.420 metreküp civarındadır. Yani Irak bizden daha zengin. Ama bizden su istiyor. 
Bu öngörülere ve yaşananlara karşı, üzücüdür, bizim belli bir su stratejimiz yok. Suyun devletlerarası çatışmalarda kullanılabilecek bir silah olduğu, su hakkının *“milli, stratejik bir kaynak”* sayıldığı dikkate alınmıyor. Bunun en basit örneğini de, içme sularımızın kaynağıyla birlikte yabancıların eline geçmesinde görüyoruz. Akarsularımızla ilgili tartışmalar, özelleştirme adı altında yabancılaştırmaya dönük niyetlere karşı yapılan uyarılar, yeterince önemsenmiyor. 

Kasım 2004 AB Komisyonu Etki Raporu’nda ki;* “Ortadoğu’da su artan biçimde stratejik bir konu haline gelecektir. Fırat ve Dicle nehir havzaları üzerindeki barajlar ve sulama sistemlerinin, İsrail ve ona komşu ülkelerin ihtiyacı açısından uluslararası bir yönetime devri önemlidir”* cümlesi, bizim için de çok önemli ve uyarıcı, ama dikkate alan yok. 

üte yandan, hayati bir konu olan GAP ve bölgedeki, örtülü-örtüsüz toprak satışları geçiştiriliyor. Milli güvenliğimiz ve ekonomimizle bire bir ilgili olan bu konuda da siyasi irade sessiz kalıyor, kamuoyuna tatmin edici açıklamalar yapılmıyor. 


* * *


*AB ülkelerine gelince, durum şöyle:* Azalan nüfusuyla arz güvenliğini sağlamış, suyun miktarı açısından sıkıntı yaşamayan, bir durumdalar. AB, su konusundaki Uluslararası 3 sözleşmeye taraf olmuştur. Bunlar: Sınıraşan Suyolları ve Uluslararası Göllerin Korunması ve Kullanılması Sözleşmesi (Helsinki). -Sınıraşan Boyutta üevresel Etki Değerlendirilmesi Sözleşmesi ( Espoo). -üevresel Konularda Bilgiye Erişim, Karar Alma Sürecine Halkın Katılımı ve Yargıya Başvuru Sözleşmesi (Aarhus).

*Türkiye bu 3 sözleşmeyi de imzalamamıştır.* Ulusal Program’da, *“AB üyeliği ile birlikte değerlendirileceği”* taahhüt edilmiştir. AB’nin su mevzuatına uymaya kalktığımızda, karşımıza çok büyük kaynak ihtiyacı çıkıyor. AB, kendi kriterlerine aykırı olarak, tarım başta hiçbir reform alanına kaynak aktarmayacağını, 2004 zirve kararıyla kesinleştirdi. Ayrıca, etnik bölücü terör tahrik edilerek, karşımıza birtakım engeller çıkarılıyor. Bunun bir örneğini, Ilısu Barajı’na kredi engelinde ve bölücü terörün kullanılmasında açıkça gördük. Temel atılmış beklenmektedir.

*Evet forumun ana teması çok ilginç. Bir diğeri de, Talabani’nin katılması.* Hazret akşam Erdoğan’la görüşmüş, sabah ne demiş? *“PKK’ya af çıkarın. Siyaset yapmasına izin verin.(2 kimlik-2 dilli olarak), Erbil’de yapılacak, 4 bölgeli ’Kürt Konferansı’na katılın.”* AB-ABD ve PKK’nın şartl arını tekrarlamış. 

*Tam, sıra suya mı geldi diyecektik ki...*

...

----------

